# mcdonalds milk shakes



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi ,

not sure if u can help but i have had a couple of mcdonalds milkshakes and worried as im nearly 14weeks pregnant and not sure i can have them as it comes out of a machine pls help if u can thanks.
shelley.xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

don't worry Hun, they use pasteurized ice cream, so it won't do any harm,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

thank u i have been really worrying about it      thank u.xx
does the worry ever go


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

never hun!!!!!

Take care x


----------

